# 3d Vision Wiedergabegerät



## Cycle (14. Mai 2009)

*3d Vision Wiedergabegerät*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mich eifrig in das relativ neue Thema Nvidia 3D Vision eingelesen und bin fasziniert von der Reanimation der dreidimensionalen PC-Welt.
Ich frage mich jedoch mit welchen Techniken bzw. Geräten man dies außer den regulären PC-Monitoren wiedergeben/realisieren kann.

Besonders interessiert mich die Möglickeit dies mithilfe eines Beamers darzustellen, da ich sowieso schon darüber nachdenke mir ein solches Gerät anzuschaffen und warum nicht gleich kompatibel mit Nvidia 3D Vision? 
Darauf gekommen bin ich durch einen Artikel bei ComputerBase (Weitere Details zur 3D-Brille von Nvidia - 15.12.2008 - ComputerBase).
Worauf wäre bei solchen Geräten zu achten, auch in Bezug auf Features usw.?
Ich habe bei meiner Recherche recht sperrliche Information erhalten, eine davon wies mich zu dem ViewSonic PJ758 oder aber dem Infocus X1.

Natürlich frage ich mich auch ob in nächster Zeit weitere Hersteller, neben Samsung und Viewsonic, Monitore mit 120Hz auf den Markt bringen, bzw. was zu dessen Preisentwicklung zu sagen ist.

Außerdem frage ich mich ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Nvidias 3D Vision auf anderen Plattformen (z.B. Windows XP) als Windows Vista auszuführen. Ich dachte da evtl. an die Möglichkeit mit dem Programm "VirtualBox" (http://www.virtualbox.org/) oder könnte man es mit der Windows 7 Beta probieren?


Ich würde mich über reichliche Beteiligungen freuen und hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Fragen beantworten oder bringt weiteren Diskussionsstoff ein.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten.

MfG
Cycle


----------



## Cycle (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 3d Vision Wiedergabegerät*

Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Kenneth (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3d Vision Wiedergabegerät*

Mit Beamern kenn i mich soweit nicht weiter aus. Mit NVidia 3D Vision lässt sich nur dieser hier betreiben.
DepthQ HD 3D Stereoscopic Video Projector by Lightspeed Design, Inc.
alternativ wären DLP's möglich. Auch wenn se von Mitsubishi sind. Die sollen das non plus ultra derzeit sein und zudem auch offiziel von NVidia für 3D unterstützt
Mitsubishi TV - Home Theater TV
(Beides nur über import zu bekommen und dadurch übermässig teurer)

Für alle anderen varianten bleiben nur noch die alten treiber bis ca 165.xx oder du "musst" (Ich benutze den lieber als die von NVida) die 3D treiber von [URL="http://www.iz3d.com/t-dcdriver.aspx"]IZ3D[/URL] nehmen. Egal was man zuhaus so stehen hat, IZ3D produziert jedes erdenkliche 3D Stereo ausgansgsignal. Bei zwei Beamern wenn nötig auch über beide Videoanslüsse. Jeder Beamer bekommt dann eine Polarisationsfilter vor. Silberleinwand ist dann aber auch von nöten und die Passive Polarisationsbrille.

IZ3D = XP/Vista ATI/NVIDIA 32/64
NVidia bis 165.xx = XP
NVision = VISTA/Windows7 32/64


Teurer gut sortierter Shop VIDIMENSIO - Willkommen in der Welt des 3D Heimkinos! 3D Heimkino - 3D Projektor - 3D-DUAL-PROZESSOR - 3D LCD Shutter Brille - 3D Video - 3D Kamera - 3D Projektion - Virtual Reality - 3D Hometheater - 3D Projector - 3D Projection - 3D-DUAL-PROCESSOR


----------



## davetyrael (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3d Vision Wiedergabegerät*

Ich muss den letzten Poster korrigieren, man braucht keinen stereoskopen Beamer (oder gar zwei Beamer) um 3D-Vision nutzen zu können. Die einzige Vorraussetzung ist eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz, egal ob Monitor, Fernseher oder Beamer.
Davon gibt es leider noch nicht so viele, Cycle hat schon die meisten genannt, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich in den nächsten Monaten.


----------



## Kenneth (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3d Vision Wiedergabegerät*

Jupp  Ist auch ne möglichkeit die ich aber oben nicht ausgeschlossen hab. Die beiden offiziell von NVidia 3D Vision unterstüzten sind sogar jeweils 120Hz Beamer wo man auch nur einen von Braucht mit der NVision Brille.


----------



## Cycle (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 3d Vision Wiedergabegerät*

Vielen Dank für eure kompetente Hilfe, hat sich also alles bestätigt was ich bereits rausgefunden habe  

Übrigens: Computex: Asus zeigt Full-HD-Monitor mit 120-Hz-Technik - Asus, 120 Hz, 3D Vision, VAG242H, 23,6 Zoll

Also Danke!

MfG Cycle


----------

